# What do most of you use to model your HT?



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking Google's utility, not sure it's the best using design dwg's from our drafter. Any other suggestions?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What is the size of the room you are considering for your theater?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For 3D, it's probably the most flexible and certainly the cheapest (free is good...)

For just a basic layout, many times a top view sketch using something like Visio is also very useful.

Bryan


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I modeled mine after Denise Richards....I keep wanted to stay in that room for some reason...


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

The room is 17x21.


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

robbo266317 said:


> What is the size of the room you are considering for your theater?


See the attached drawing. I'm trying to fit in a small bar for when friends come over, just trying to figure out placement. That's why I'd like to model the floor plan first and see equipment/furniture layout. As for furniture, I gave my wife to go ahead to buy a new set of coaches for our next home as long as I get to build my HT. The downside? I can't pickup dedicated HT seats since she wants me too use the existing sofas in my HT. Not bad though, we've got a really nice set of Natuzzi sofas that are < 2 yrs old. I don't mind.


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

xmaoo190 said:


> I was thinking Google's utility, not sure it's the best using design dwg's from our drafter. Any other suggestions?


Google Sketchup is a great program for a DIY.


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

If you're simply looking to do a top down design to pass on to a draftsman then nearly any vector based drawing program will work and can import a DWG. Corel Draw, Xara Designer, Adobe Illustrator are all common choices but not free. Inkscape is free but I don't recall if it can load a DWG.

If you'd like an actual CAD program, then try out DraftSight. It's free but full featured.

If you actually want to see the space in 3D then Google Sketchup is very quick and relatively gentle to learn. Its very versatile but nothing in it is specifically oriented to designing a room... its just a suite of 3D drawing tools.

Pretty much everything else 3D costs $$.


----------

